# Sharks on the Beach 4.8.2012



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Fresh whole mullet seems to be doing the trick lately. A family visiting the area couldn't get enough of it, what a blast it was for them and the kids just to see a shark. 

Blacktips have been keeping us busy just about anywhere on the ICW from Perdido to Ft. Pickens. Hoping to hook into some more later this week. Tight lines to all!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool shark but I like the picture better, did you edit it? Background, sand water receding makes for a great photo. I'd frame that one!


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

How far out are you setting your bait? And what type of gear are you using? The only sharks I've been able to catch recently have been in the 12-16" range and its been on shrimp on pomp rigs.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Around 50 yards, using 8/0 Octopus hooks, 150# wire, 25 ft weed eater line, 50# braided with 120# top shot. If you are looking to get into sharking, there are much more experienced fishermen out there than me. Look around this forum, and read these:

http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?p=16116
http://www.sharksonthesand.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=2
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/

Cheers.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

@ Tips n Tails it looks like an instgram photo. I know i have done some that the colors and lighting looks real close to that.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Where do you find fresh mullet? I've tried cast netting with no luck.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

LUPilot said:


> Where do you find fresh mullet? I've tried cast netting with no luck.


Seafood market whole mullet works great. They don't need to be alive.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Joe Pattis has the cheapest mullet I know of at .99 a pound and is never frozen. 

I stopped carrying my bulky camera after I got the "Camera+" app on the iPhone, very similar to Instagram but I like it way more.


----------

